# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  arapawa ram. any good on spit?

## Gutshot

Lookng at doing a spit roast? Anyone tried before?

----------


## Toby

Nope, do it anyway and let us know.

----------


## veitnamcam

We had a weather and two pigs on a spit for our wedding on the weekend. It was bloody awesome :Thumbsup: 
Dont know the breed of the sheep but cant see them varying to much in flavor.

Manuka/Kanuka and any native drift wood(salty) gives awesome flavor.

----------


## Pointer

I have only eaten arapawa once, it appeared quite lean, which may pose a problem for a spit roast. Spit roasts go better with fattier things like pork. But hey do it and report back, any roast is good roast!

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have only eaten arapawa once, it appeared quite lean, which may pose a problem for a spit roast. Spit roasts go better with fattier things like pork. But hey do it and report back, any roast is good roast!


True, but pretty much any animal should be in reasonable knick at this time of year. Doesnt need to be a Mcfatty just a wee covering.

----------


## Rushy

If it is lean then do it slow on a low heat and baste every twenty minutes and it will be mint.

----------


## PerazziSC3

my arapawa tasted shit....

----------


## sneeze

They are just sheep, we've eaten plenty of them but not rams as theres always been better options.A young one from a good paddock should  be fine , an older one off the hill will be sausages at best. Some of the worst mutton Iv tried was old arapawa ewe.

----------


## john m

Young arapawa some of the best eating ever, slightly darker meat than normal lamb.I keep a small flock just for the home kill never ever had a negative comment from guests usualy just the opposite.With all meat the older the animal is the closer it is to dog tucker.

----------


## scottrods

I'd say open it up on a steel frame like the Argies do for their BBQ's (Asado) and apply plenty of brushed on marinade. Garlic, greek yogurt, rosemary, lemon juice and olive oil repeatedly brushed on should do it.

----------


## Tahr

Like any meat it depends on the age and condition. You don't see farmers killing old rams for house meat. A 2 tooth is probably best.

The Arapawa's origin is Merino, and merino is some of the best meat you can eat. The finer the wool, the finer the meat. Pick a young one and keep it moist and I bet it will be beautiful.

And I'm not just a silly old shiny arsed Welllingtonian shooting his mouth off, I actually farmed for 30 years before I became a silly old shiny arsed Wellingtonian.  :Thumbsup: 

Here's a link:

ARAPAWA SHEEP

----------


## Pointer

I Reckon *Sneeze* and *Tahr* hit it on the head, is it an arapawa lamb, or an awapawa ram? haha

that Argie Barby makes the wouth water looking at it

----------


## Munsey

> Like any meat it depends on the age and condition. You don't see farmers killing old rams for house meat. A 2 tooth is probably best.The Arapara's origin is Merino, and merino is some of the best meats you can eat. The finer the wool, the finer the meat. Pick a young one and keep it moist and I bet it will be beautiful.And I'm not a silly old shiny arsed Welllingtonian shooting his mouth off, I actually farmed for 30 years. ARAPAWA SHEEP


+ 1 on the fine wool/ meat . I had araparas and they take a little longer to mature just like merino, a two tooth is the bomb ! .

----------


## Dundee

Just to get ya mouth watering :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

They better be good I've just bought 9 of the bastards !!!


Tim

----------


## john m

Tim 
Do any look like the beasty on the left? Don't worry if they  look a little fluffy right now I'm sure you will soon figure out how to transform at least one into the perfect roast.Did these yesterday for a friend.
John

----------


## Dundee

Thats a wicked set up :Yuush:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

Thanks one revolution every 50 seconds

----------


## Pointer

Gidday John M,

under the iron is a pit dug with a embers in it? or do you burn the wood above the iron? Have to say thats a sweet set up driving it like that!

----------


## john m

Pointer 
About half way in the 200ltr drum is a mesh and the wood is burned on this.The embers fall through and are removed with a shovel from the bottom and placed where needed on the sheets of iron to control the cooking heat more at the legs and shoulders less in the middle.The embers give a slight smoke flavour to the meat. If the iron is not used moisture from the ground can reduce the life of the embers and some unwanted flavours can taint the meat.The lamb [a late lamb from last year] and the pig in the photo are about 2hrs from ready.
John

----------


## Dundee

Fat buckets ready behind the spits with brushes at the ready too apply more if need be :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Pig on a spit.  Yum.  I would be sucking bones until the sun came up.

----------


## john m

Buckets contain two different basting recipes one for pork one for lamb and the lamb gut cavity contains fresh mint and rosemary.

----------


## Dundee

> Buckets contain two different basting recipes one for pork one for lamb and the lamb gut cavity contains fresh mint and rosemary.


I shouldn't of spotted those buckets,but a man can spot a good feed there :Thumbsup: Bet the buckets weren't spotted from other viewers :Psmiley: .

Looks primo John M

----------


## john m

They were a real good feed.But asking for the basting recipes well that would be a step too far! :Wink:

----------


## Rich007

I had a lamb on a spit for my 30 th. used Manuka for wood and boned the whole thing out, evened the meat out and had it as a great big rolled roast on a spit. Worked really well

----------


## kiwi39

> Tim 
> Do any look like the beasty on the left? Don't worry if they  look a little fluffy right now I'm sure you will soon figure out how to transform at least one into the perfect roast.Did these yesterday for a friend.
> John
> 
> Attachment 5028


I'm willing to bet a back wheel will go right nice slow done over some manuka. 

Looks like you're the master though John..I be those corrugated irons provide a good even heat


Tim

----------


## Dundee

> They were a real good feed.But asking for the basting recipes well that would be a step too far!


I think you and Rushy could set up secret recipes :Yuush: 

But keep it quiet between pms aye :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee my marinade recipe for venison is guarded by six SAS rangers 24/7.  There are too many internationally acclaimed chef's trying to learn the secret ingredients.  It is right up there with Colonel Sanders eleven herbs and spices and Coca Cola.

----------


## Bulltahr

Asados mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Rushy

Damn BT that is taking BBQ to the extreme.

----------


## kiwi39

Picked up my Nine Arapawas on Monday and they're settling in nicely in the Barn Paddock. Now All I need is an Arapawa Ram 


Tim

----------


## leathel

I have eaten wild Rams and YUK... strong tough old rams are not recommended... They were truley wild and did do some running before being dropped but if I get more it will be dog tucker

----------


## kiwi39

Wanting a Ram for his "services" so I can breed more food !!! Not to eat  :Grin:  


Tim

----------


## doinit

Some nice examples there,,making me hungry looking at them.
I have certainly had my share of the Arapawa sheep,,long ago.I never took them to the stage you guys have,rather I'd collect the hind legs and turn them all into plain ol mutton hams,they were great.

----------

